# My old overseas license expired - Issuing full license in Australia



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi

I used to have my indian full licence up to 5 years and which it was recently expired and after that RTA reissued a new driver license. The thing is it was only 6 months old. I don't have the expired overseas driving licence details with me. So will the RTA allows me to issue full license? By the way I have already passed DKT test.


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

If any one who has such scenario, please help me.

Thanks
Ramoz


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Ramoz, 

your new license should state when you were first issued a driving license. If not, you may have a bit of a problem to get an Australian (unrestricted) license. 

The NSW RTA homepage lists a couple of alternatives, if you cannot produce your original license: 



> If you cannot produce your overseas licence, you will need to provide:
> a) A letter from the overseas licence issuing authority confirming your licence details and status, or
> b) A letter from a relevant consulate or diplomatic office (based on information received from the overseas licence issuing authority) confirming your licence details and status.


You may want to go to the Indian consulate and ask about options. You can still get an Australian driver's license with a "new" license, but they will only give you a provisional one, which is a pain (certain restrictions, additional tests and costs): 



> If you have held your overseas driver or rider licence for less than 12 months, you will be issued a NSW provisional P1 licence. If you have held your overseas driver licence for more than 12 months but less than three years, a provisional P2 licence will be issued. If you have held your overseas driver licence for more than three years, you will be issued with a NSW unrestricted licence.


You could also contact your family and ask them to send you the expired license. 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------

